# Pot Tipper



## Mellifera (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi All!
Has anyone bought a pot tipper? I'm thinking of going for the all-in-one from soapmelters.com. It's pretty pricey, so I'm looking for reviews.

Thanks!


----------



## navigator9 (Dec 17, 2015)

Mellifera said:


> Hi All!
> Has anyone bought a pot tipper? I'm thinking of going for the all-in-one from soapmelters.com. It's pretty pricey, so I'm looking for reviews.
> 
> Thanks!



My business is teensy weensy, so a pot tipper is nowhere in the cards for me, but if my business were bigger, I would think that a pot tipper would be one of the first big purchases on my list. For one thing, it allows you to make big batches without the wear and tear on your back of lifting and trying not to spill heavy pots of soap batter. What doesn't hurt your back today or tomorrow will catch up with you sooner or later. And think how much time it would save, instead of making lots of smaller batches, to be able to make one big one. If your business is big enough to justify it, I say go for it! Sorry I can't give you a review, but happy to give you a nudge.


----------



## cmzaha (Dec 17, 2015)

I am with navigator and I am sure you will not find any or many in this forum that have a need to make 150+ lbs of soap at a time.


----------



## DeeAnna (Dec 17, 2015)

I've seen photos of homemade tippers made of wood that work well. The design I've seen has one framework that rolls around on casters. It's fitted with an axle system to support a second framework that holds the pot. The pot just slips down inside the second framework. It's vaguely something like a large-economy-size tea kettle tipper: http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B002ECIM2U/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20 or http://www.icollector.com/Arnholz-Tea-Ceramic-Large-Tea-Pot-Tipper_i17225158

You may want to look at non-soaping suppliers for this kind of equipment if you don't want to make your own. Sometimes prices are higher from specialty suppliers. I'd also check out restaurant supply, industrial supply, etc. stores. Search for "drum tippers" or "barrel tippers".


----------



## Susie (Mar 20, 2017)

That thread is two years old.  You would do well to start a new thread.


----------



## wetshavingproducts (Jun 29, 2017)

And that link to how to soap is now a virus.


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 29, 2017)

wetshavingproducts said:


> And that link to how to soap is now a virus.


 

Are you talking about the link in DeeAnna's post in regards to how-to-sell-soap?


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 29, 2017)

Ugh. Yes that's right, Irish Lass. That link is dangerous and needs to be deleted. Would you do that for me, please? 

And on that point, I find it annoying that I can no longer edit my posts that are more than a day or so old. If there is an error or an update, I want the opportunity to make that change, regardless of the post's age. And I can no longer do that unless I add a new post at the end of the thread. That's not a good way. Grrr.


----------



## Dahila (Jun 29, 2017)

yeah it is very inconvenient that we can not edit our posts,  This is the first forum I can not edit my post after day or two.  Maybe it is something worth to think about ......Mods?


----------



## IrishLass (Jun 29, 2017)

Thanks, DeeAnna. It is now gone with the wind. 

Anytime you find the need to correct bad/outdated info within any of your posts that have passed the forum's set time-limit of editing opportunity, no matter how long a time has passed, don't hesitate to let any of us modmins know and we'll go in and get 'er done for you. 

This goes for everyone else, too.

The issue of the forum's recently implemented time-limit of editing opportunity has been discussed before within the past few months in a couple of different threads, but for those who have not had a chance to read any of those discussions, the time-limit was not a decision made by the modmin team, but solely by the forum owner and tech team at their own discretion and it is non-negotiable. 

For what it's worth, SMF is not the only soaping forum to implement such measures. There are 2 other soaping forums of which I am a member that don't provide their membership _any_ window of editing opportunity at all once 'send' is pressed. As small as our grace window is, at least we have a window. 

As stated above, though, if you need to go in to edit/fix something in your post, but the window of opportunity has passed, just let any of us on the modmin team know and we'll be happy to go in and fix it for you. 


IrishLass


----------



## DeeAnna (Jun 29, 2017)

"...if you need to go in to edit/fix something in your post, but the window of opportunity has passed, just let any of us on the modmin team know and we'll be happy to go in and fix it for you...."

I will take you up on that offer occasionally. I can appreciate that this policy may have been created to prevent people from saying provocative or ugly things and then deleting them, but I find the implications disturbing for the majority who don't abuse the system. That said, I realize that my participation here is a privilege, not a right, and I don't have a say about the rules. So I'll be good. 

Thank you for editing that link, Irish Lass.

And now back to pot tippers!


----------

